# Minecraft server Lib's Hungergames 5.2.6



## Maximilian15 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi, 

I have a got a server from this website https://www.free-minecraft-hosting.com/, maybe someone know it. 

I have a problem with this plugin Lib's Hungergames 5.2.6. I have installed ProtocoLib and LibsDisguises. 

https://www.spigotmc.org/resources/libs-disguises.81/

I wanted to post on spigot forum, but I must wait 3 days before my account will activated

I want make like Hypixel, but just with 3 others guys (not a big server). 

We are 4 players... 

So ,the plugin works perfectly, but at the end of the part my server won't restart automatically. I have put a start.sh like that : 


while true
do
java -Xingc -Xmx10G -jar spigot.jar
sleep 5
done 


But nothing, I must restart manually server each time. 

I also sent an email to contact of this hosting. But I haven't get any answer since 2 hours. 

Do you think is my file start.sh which is wrong ? 

Thanks in advance for your help.

Max.


----------



## GeekKindom (May 8, 2016)

Can you send me your log please?


----------

